# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month March 2013

## John Clare

Enter  your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo  and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for March! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what  type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a  photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or  modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast  correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## CPLfrogger

Red eyed tree frog (Bing) with Sierran tree frog passenger

----------


## DFM

Close up of one of my little Rana Aurora's

----------


## ejh805

Keroro, my young male African bullfrog.

----------


## bill

my white's tree frog, The prophet, telling me what he thinks of our local football team:

----------


## Lynn

Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero"

----------


## purpleturtle89

Whites Tree Frog, she had her eye removed and is doing great such a great little character, (we got her with the bad eye, poor set up in pet shop)

----------


## Lynn

> Whites Tree Frog, she had her eye removed and is doing great such a great little character, (we got her with the bad eye, poor set up in pet shop)


*Harvey already has my vote !!!!!!!!!*  
As mentioned ! Your are inspiring ! 
Just to think........ you were there the moment he needed
someone the most !  
Lynn

----------


## purpleturtle89

thank you very much wouldnt swap my frog for the world such a character and very curious of everyone who she can come into contact with  :Smile:

----------


## pyxieBob

Kiwi, green and red Ornate

----------


## AMKReptiles

My caatingas eye

----------


## MatthewM1

C. Cranwelli enjoying a snack while soaking in a bath

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Geo

Madagascar Bronze Mantella Frog, age unknown

----------


## Lisa

Red Eyed Tree Frog, Eva

----------


## bill

> Red Eyed Tree Frog, Eva


that is such an evil looking pic. i love it!!!

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## pinkfeet

ok... Eco had his chance last month now its Frits turn. =o) he is much harder to get a pic of. But there both growing pretty fast and are getting a little easier to photograph.

----------


## Marco Caccianiga

FBT toadlets like to go exploring, and climb everywhere. This one went a little too far, reaching the cables of the thermometer.
The picture is not as good as most of those already posted, but I wanted to share a funny moment... :Smile:

----------


## MantisMan

> FBT toadlets like to go exploring, and climb everywhere. This one went a little too far, reaching the cables of the thermometer.
> The picture is not as good as most of those already posted, but I wanted to share a funny moment...


your toadlets are exceptionally brown lol, but they look great!!
my toads r about to spawn again

----------


## Peakone

Leptopelis vermiculatus

----------


## VicSkimmr

Took this one a few days ago and was pretty pleased.


It's an R. imitator "Baja Huallaga"

----------


## Caspian

"It is one of life's bitterest truths that  bedtime so often arrives just when things are really getting  interesting."  
~Lemony Snicket

 In my case, it's after bedtime Gnag and Bumpy come out!


Gnag's always been a photogenic frog.

----------


## Nick Evans

Delicate Leaf-folding Frogs (Afrixalus delicatus) mating.

----------


## MantisMan

my entry!
bombina orientalis egg, making a life changing split

----------


## proudpapa56

This is what you woke me up for?

Whites Tree Frog  - Gordon

----------



----------


## gullywhippet

The Hulk! african bullfrog

----------


## Patsy

I can't compete with Harvey Dent but here goes:


Skitter the Whites Tree frog hunting crickets.

----------


## Lynn

> I can't compete with Harvey Dent but here goes:
> 
> 
> Skitter the Whites Tree frog hunting crickets.


Who can ??? Harvey is really irresistible.

You are very sweet. 
Skidder looks great , Sasha ! 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## sdlyager

O. Pumilio 'RioTeribe'


Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fluffypanda

One of my new lamasi

----------


## African bullfrogs



----------


## RainDropExotics

I love my camera phone.

My new baby Hailstorm ~

----------


## RainDropExotics

It almost looks like he's MARCHing with a baton....stretch?

----------


## Emily

My new little P. terribilis "orange" babies.

----------


## Heather

Dendrobates tinctorious cobalt..."Skeeter"

----------


## Jared

Some good variety of frogs this month, heather skeeter looks awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: .

----------


## ejh805

Just wondering but is there a set day of the month that voting happens?

----------


## John Clare

The March competition is now closed and judging will begin momentarily. The April competition is now open: http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...il-2013-a.html

----------

